
CSS Creatures - bennettfeely
https://bennettfeely.com/csscreatures/
======
wybiral
When the content doesn't load (for whatever reason) the page only shows that
ad... Which looks way too much like the actual content for my taste.

~~~
bennettfeely
Twitter's rate limit has the site down at the moment unfortunately.

~~~
wybiral
I accidentally clicked on the ad because the content failed to load and the
default behavior is to have the ad centered on the page with similar styling
as the rest of the page...

~~~
bennettfeely
I just added a fix to keep the ad from jumping. I've also disabled it if the
site is being rate limited.

------
hughes
It's currently down due to rate limit problems.

Unfortunate that the script checks the http response code, yet the server
returns 200 status for an error message...

------
peterburkimsher
They look like the characters in Dumb Ways To Die.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw)

------
bangonkeyboard
See also: [http://simurai.com/projects/cursor-
monster/](http://simurai.com/projects/cursor-monster/).

------
ipsum2
Are there any examples without using Twitter?

~~~
bennettfeely
Here's a live version in the mean time

[https://codepen.io/bennettfeely/pen/tfbCo](https://codepen.io/bennettfeely/pen/tfbCo)

~~~
Theodores
Cute!

Reminds me of Tabby Cats. This is my default new tab at work so things like
'HN' do not pop up. I also use it for password generation in the scenarios
where you are setting up an admin login for someone.

The thing is that Tabby Cats have got me using their project every day and
even recommending it to folks, so see what you can do to get your lovely
characters as equally sticky in people's lives.

[http://tabbycats.club/cat/u634sb](http://tabbycats.club/cat/u634sb)

------
glorkk
I am really annoyed by websites that require you to have social media accounts
to function

~~~
gear54rus
Yeah, the bubble is unprecedented. Like was it really hard to just put a
textbox on this very website?

~~~
make3
come on man, the point from their perspective is to generate traffic ofc

~~~
GreaterFool
at least one static example would be nice?

~~~
bennettfeely
I haven't received anywhere near the amount of traffic I'm getting right now
and I thought Twitter's Search API rate limits were more relaxed than they
apparently are.

This is from before I recently updated the site, I'm working on getting
updated examples on CodePen.

[https://codepen.io/bennettfeely/pen/tfbCo](https://codepen.io/bennettfeely/pen/tfbCo)

------
FridgeSeal
Can we get a version that doesn't require twitter just to use?

------
josephpmay
Here appears to be a few of the creatures, from back in 2013:
[https://codepen.io/bennettfeely/pen/tfbCo](https://codepen.io/bennettfeely/pen/tfbCo)

------
ukulele
This is a fun idea. Can you do more complex shapes for the bodies / heads?

------
firefoxd
Is it because i am on mobile that I don't see anything?

~~~
wishinghand
Apparently whatever API it’s using is rate limited.

------
tobyhinloopen
hugged to death?

